# Which puppy do I pick??



## l.brown.gsd (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey, I've found the perfect breeder and uve seen the mum and pups but which one do I pick? We want a dog not a bitch. The two dog pups are lovely, one is very laid back and chilled (will he be too laid back and hard to train??) And the other one is slightly smaller in size and needs lots of attention. Please help with any puppy buying advice! Thanks!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, perhaps the breeder of the pups will help you chose the correct dog. I remember my Dad used to hold the pups upside down cradled in his arms (like you would a baby), if the dog relaxed that was the one! He said the dog trusted him.. I have done this with my dogs and cats. Good luck, and please post photo's!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A calm,easygoing puppy is easier to train if you wanting a pet/ companion.Take one pup at a time away from his litter mates so it's just you and him and see which one you feel is right for you.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd go for the calmer one. It would suggest a more stable temperament. He will still have plenty of energy like all dogs. 

General problem people have is pup with too much energy and too excitable.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

MadLab said:


> I'd go for the calmer one. It would suggest a more stable temperament. He will still have plenty of energy like all dogs.
> 
> General problem people have is pup with too much energy and too excitable.


I totally agree with mad lab you can't go wrong with the calmer pup.


----------



## Double Trouble (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll tell you what we did. When we found a good breeder with nice looking parents (the dogs of course) we chose the one that came to us first and pretty much wouldn't leave us (hard to tell beings that the whole litter follows you around lol). We chose one, took him home, then my mom wanted another one that we seen. This one was clearly the runt of the litter because he was the dumb looking one, big ole block head with a floppy ear and was probably the last in line.

Surprisingly the runt that we went back and got is the easiest dog out of the two to train. Dargun is the laid back and lazy dog (the runt of the litter), and Shadow was the one that would not leave us. Shadow has a ton of energy so his attention gets diverted really easy as any puppy would. Dargun will look at the squirrel in the back ground but that's it, he won't get up to chase it. He will look at you and over all he is just easier for us to train.


I really do think it depends on who you are. I am the laid back child in the family so Dargun and I bond more, and my brother is the hyper kid, so him and Shadow bond more. I'm sure if you ask him he would say Shadow is easier to train.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I think if you are asking this question you should go with the calmer one.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would agree I would take the calmer puppy. More likely to be clear minded and focused.


----------



## l.brown.gsd (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for all your advice! he's going to be our first ever german shep so maybe calmer is best. I was just worried incase the calm, laid back one would be too laid back and ignore me? I think I've made my decision in my heart though and I can't wait to bring him home! 4 weeks and 2 days to go!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

l.brown.gsd said:


> We want a dog not a bitch.


That statement suggests that you're getting a GSD for very wrong reasons. If the most important thing to you is image, I really, really, really suggest you don't get a dog. And especially not a GSD. Image-seekers with strong-willed dogs are the people you read about in the "Pitbull attack" news. 

If I'm over-reacting and over-thinking that statement, then I'll echo everyone else's comments in that a calm pup is a good choice.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think he the OP meant a 'dog' being male and a 'bitch' being female. I didn't read it as it being an image thing...


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Hineni7 said:


> I think he the OP meant a 'dog' being male and a 'bitch' being female. I didn't read it as it being an image thing...


Gotcha.

Unfortunately I've met lots of people who make comments like "I won't neuter my GSD because then he won't be a man," and that instantly sets off a huge red flag for me. The OP's comment sounded like it was the same type of reasoning. (There are many valid reasons to not neuter/spay, but that's not one of them.)


----------



## l.brown.gsd (Sep 1, 2015)

I can 100% say it was nothing to do with image and I was quite offended and hurt by your comment to be truthful. But thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

How old were the puppies when you met them? Have you only interacted with them once?

When we met Lobo's litter it was about 80 degrees and sunny so it definitely wasn't a good day for us to try and pick a puppy based on energy level. We wanted a male and there were 4 in the litter, three of the males came over and investigated the visitors then 2 went back to the shade to lay down while one puppy stayed by us going from one person to another until he had visited with each of us several times. We ended up choosing that puppy thinking he was more curious and people pleasing. What we ended up with is a great GSD with ridiculous amounts of energy. My family often talks about the "what if we had chosen king instead of Kyle?" king was a laid back bi-colored male but he had been sufficiently interested in us and was fine when we held him on his back, but my parents really wanted a Sable so we overlooked Kings well balanced temperament because of coat color. Anyway all that is to say it is worth meeting the puppies more than once is certainly worth it and take factors that may be affecting the puppies into account (weather, was another family just there playing with the calmer puppy and that's why he is tired?) Also ask the breeder. If I could go back I couldn't say who I would have chosen, Lobo really is a GREAT dog but he does require a lot of attention and I am sure King has become a great dog too but Lobo is mine and I love him even if he can be crazy


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yuriy said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Unfortunately I've met lots of people who make comments like "I won't neuter my GSD because then he won't be a man," and that instantly sets off a huge red flag for me. The OP's comment sounded like it was the same type of reasoning. (There are many valid reasons to not neuter/spay, but that's not one of them.)


as said above, the technical word for a male canine is "dog" Obvious that is what the OP meant since they said "the two dog puppies"


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

l.brown.gsd said:


> Hey, I've found the perfect breeder and uve seen the mum and pups but which one do I pick? We want a dog not a bitch. The two dog pups are lovely, one is very laid back and chilled (will he be too laid back and hard to train??) And the other one is slightly smaller in size and needs lots of attention. Please help with any puppy buying advice! Thanks![
> 
> All of the 3 breeders I contacted had a lengthy questionnaire that I filled out before getting an appointment. All of the questionnaires were pretty similar. One even asked for our vets info. And where the pup would go for training.
> 
> ...


----------

